# Who can find the most realistic Fursuit producer?



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 3, 2008)

Little contest for who can find the best looking/ realistic Fur Suit. Can be any animal.
Just curious to see whats out there really!


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.lionofthesun.com/ 

They are the best I've seen, but I haven't looked very hard.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 3, 2008)

Clock Work Creatures so far that I have seen.


----------

